# Quitting basic training?



## Mistatim (12 Feb 2001)

Has anyone out there ever quit basic training for any reason?  If you did, did you re-enlist and go again, and how were you treated when you returned?


----------



## fortuncookie5084 (12 Feb 2001)

Three years ago I failed the drill test component of a Reg Force QL2 (my feelings then, and still are, that certain staff just didn‘t like me) and I was RTU‘d a week and a half away from graduation (just into week eight of the ten week course).

I was committed to becoming a productive member of the Forces despite the poor opinion of my first instructors and a year and a half later after constant wrestling with the slugs at Bde HQ and CFRC got a slot on a new QL2 after being advised to release and re-apply.  Since then I have thrived and have finished near the top of each course I have done.  

The military is not for everyone and you have to assess whether the lifestyle matches your goals and expectations---an American Light Colonel gave me these words of wisdom:  "Make sure it is right for you.  The army is a calling just like the priesthood.  Are you prepared to make that kind of committment?"  If you are then go for it.  Those awful instructors from three years ago were wrong about me...and I‘m sure you can have another go at it too!


----------



## Mistatim (20 Feb 2001)

Thank-you for the response.  It helped finalize my decision to return.  There is little doubt in my mind that  I will accomplish my goals in training.

Thank-you once again.


----------

